# Australian Culturebloom Events



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wondering if Australian events are called "workshops", coz I was "invited" to 2 different things, one of the 7th of March known as a workshop for culturebloom, and some "thing" happening on the 18th of March, which includes models with body painting and getting my face made up. Now, the workshop of the 7th is "exclusive" being at the Myer centre from 6 30 to 8 30 PM, which makes sense to me that this is what the ppl in the US call "events"? Am I right to believe this thing on the 7th is the culturebloom event or is this something else instead??? 

I'm a little confused... as the chick I was talking to said the "thing/event" on the 18th was the official "culturebloom event"... I hpe this makes sense to those who read this...


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2006)

As far as I can tell, we don't have invitation nights where customers can get a collection make-over gratis. We still have to fork out the standard $85 workshop fee, but get the same back in product that night.

I know they have themed event days, which is different again - the Culturebloom theme day at Myer Sydney City supposedly is going to have models being body-painted into flowers, weed, etc. 

To be honest, MAC launches in Australia are a complete shitfight. I don't think a collection has ever been released on the set date (and most of the Myer counters release on different dates, depending on the stock manager and the store itself), and they are shoddily organised and poorly promoted. Major suck-fest. :/


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yea I agree with the poorly promoted part... apparantly I was/am the first person to sign up for the workshop and that was only 2 weeks ago... I worry that there won't be enough people for it to be held, and they won't ring me, having me go into the city for nothing... 8 people isn't many but when they're 'never' promoted and most people don't ask, that gets me thinking... thank you Lara for clearing that up for me


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that the collection is out of as today and, shock horror, it's actually out on the release date!

I'm loving the blushes, and I can't decide which lippie to get via Back 2 Mac.


----------

